# Magnetic dipstick & pan plug for Champion 4250 Model # 200954



## 76bucsfan46 (Aug 23, 2021)

Guys were can I find magnetic dipstick & drain plug for my Champion 4250/3500 inverter generator. Model #200954, I've looked everywhere with no luck for this size or model #.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

One of these may be correct size - check your OM for specs/size









Amazon.com: GenExhaust Universal M18 (Read Description) Generator - Anodized Magnetic Oil Dipstick : Automotive


Buy GenExhaust Universal M18 (Read Description) Generator - Anodized Magnetic Oil Dipstick: Dipsticks & Tubes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: GenExhaust Generator - Universal M18 (Read Description) Non ANO Magnetic Oil Dipstick : Automotive


Buy GenExhaust Generator - Universal M18 (Read Description) Non ANO Magnetic Oil Dipstick: Dipsticks & Tubes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I have the 200913 which seems to be an almost identical model. I'd like to find a magnetic drain plug.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Amazon.com : Atima Magnetic Oil Dipstick Fits Champion 73536i Wen 56200i 56235i 56203i Predator 3500W Inverter Generator : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Atima Magnetic Oil Dipstick Fits Champion 73536i Wen 56200i 56235i 56203i Predator 3500W Inverter Generator : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

pipe said:


> Amazon.com : Atima Magnetic Oil Dipstick Fits Champion 73536i Wen 56200i 56235i 56203i Predator 3500W Inverter Generator : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Atima Magnetic Oil Dipstick Fits Champion 73536i Wen 56200i 56235i 56203i Predator 3500W Inverter Generator : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> ...


Of course they don’t specify the thread pitch in the listing.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm leery of the dipsticks with the magnets in them. Too many people reporting the magnets falling off into the oil pan. That would be very bad if the engine was running when it happened.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

This is where I’ve gotten many magnetic drain plugs from. Send them an email. Gold Plug LLC - Magnetic Drain Plugs I have no affiliation. Dutchy


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> I'm leery of the dipsticks with the magnets in them. Too many people reporting the magnets falling off into the oil pan. That would be very bad if the engine was running when it happened.


I've seen the results of one of those on a motorcycle... That's why I only use rare earth magnets from computer disk drives on the outside of things.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Of all the reported "dipsticks" on forum -- anyone with a story about parts falling on generator(s) ?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Huh?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Huh?


I think Pipe is referring to the magnet on the dipstick falling into the oil pan, if anyone has direct experience with that happening. I've only read the accounts of other people who had it happen to them. I'd rather use a magnetic drain plug instead. Tabora's idea about using hard drive magnets to trap metal shavings sounds like a good one.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

For my Champion 6250 Open Inverter I purchased the GenExhaust mag dipstick, made in USA. Go to their website, they have a list of supported part numbers. Mine fit like a glove. I’ve only used it for 5 hours during break-in. No issues. Seems very well built and it’s quite heavy. I’ll use it for the next 10 hours or so andthen go back to the OEM stick…


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

never had an issue with failure on the good branded ones.

i have seen a few that were made wrong and split from the factory in the early days (2010)

now days most mfgs. have it down pat.
and no failures on the 2015-2021 units we have in the fleet.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

76bucsfan46 said:


> Guys were can I find magnetic dipstick & drain plug for my Champion 4250/3500 inverter generator. Model #200954, I've looked everywhere with no luck for this size or model #.


I sent a picture of my plastic dipstick next to a tape measure to Genexhaust.com. They provided a perfect match for my Generac iQ3500.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Did they indicate what the thread pitch is?


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Did they indicate what the thread pitch is?


No, here is the picture I sent.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

looks like small gx honda


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah looks identical to a Honda.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we keep 10 on hand of all of the honda mag dipsticks..
lol
you never know when you might need one!
and spare parts is a great plan!


----------



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> I'm leery of the dipsticks with the magnets in them. Too many people reporting the magnets falling off into the oil pan. That would be very bad if the engine was running when it happened.


I've never seen a case of this happening. I even did an extensive search and can't find anyone mentioning it.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

The magnet on mine was epoxied on. So I epoxied it some more before I installed it. Because if a little is good, ....


----------

